# Ghost cube



## trigar7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi.

I'm new here if you can't tell. 

I saw an image of a ghost cube and thought "I'd like one of those".

Any idea on where to buy one at a decent price?

Also, does it go by any other name?

I seem to remember seeing something called a slice cube and wasn't sure how it compared. I have also heard of a fisher and axis cube.

Thanks for any help. 

Trigar7.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Your "ghost cube" might actually be a Ghost Hands Cube and five dollars is a straight up steal. A Fisher Cube is slightly different then a regular 3x3, because you have to orient the centers and the last layer is quite different. I have not heard of a slice cube, nor an axis cube.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 3, 2010)

You mean Ghost Hand cube?

EDIT: LOL, you won Michael


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

No I think he means the Ghost Cube.

(look in the description)


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 3, 2010)

TioMario said:


> You mean Ghost Hand cube?
> 
> EDIT: LOL, you won Michael



I always do. 


Edward said:


> No I think he means the Ghost Cube.
> 
> (look in the description)



If this the cube your looking for, just know that it is VERY pricy, and their available in limited places.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 3, 2010)

His "slice cube"...i'm assuming he means the slick cube.


----------



## trigar7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi.

Yes I mean ghost cube and not ghost hand cube. 

And I also mean slice cube not slick cube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qydVJPFmXc

Thanks for the info so far.

Trigar7


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Feb 3, 2010)

Ask at twistypuzzles, not speedsolving, for information on custom puzzles. These were never mass-produced. Mechanically, they are a 3x3 shape mod with cuts similar to that of a slice cube, but with the layers misaligned in the solved state.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh boy... people... both "ghost cube" and "slice cube" can easily be found with google, why do you tell him about totally different puzzles? I'm just waiting for someone to tell him "axis cube" doesn't make sense cause every cube has an axis...

And yeah, the twistypuzzles.com forum is where the builders and collectors are, here in this forum you'll mainly find speedcubers who know very little about these exotic puzzles, with the mindset that if it's not on cube4you or popbuying, then it doesn't exist.


----------



## trigar7 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol thanks for the help guys. 

I will try the other site.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ghost Cube Review
The only place that I know that you can buy them is here. They are $120, but currently out of stock.


----------

